# Tear Stain Products That ACTUALLY Work?



## SalaxBunny (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi-
My Gypsy babe is only about 4 months, and cutting teeth. Tear staining has been a big problem with her, and I've purchased tear stain remover pads that take her brown face up to a rosey pink- but she absolutely HATES me going near her face with it, and is too busy to let me make her pretty. Haha. She's groomed once every 3 or 4 days depending on what she ends up doing with her pretty coat. I want to wait until she's finished cutting teeth to really worry about tear stains, because I know it'll be less of a hassel to keep up with after that. The only problem is, on top of constant tear staining? We have a Golden Retriever with a HUGE water dish that she likes to jump in. I'll sit in the living room going through the mail for 5 minutes, and I'll talk to her- she'll wander off and come back with a poofy body and her ENTIRE face drenched with that water! So her entire face stains. My question is, are there any products that you trust, and can be satisfied with the results as well? Right now I'm looking for something safe, and potent- to wash her face when she gets into trouble, or the tear stains get unbearable.

I appreciate any advice. :]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a raised bowl holder for your golden's water dish to stop her from playing in it. 



QUOTE (SalaxBunny @ Jul 24 2008, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610252


> Hi-
> My Gypsy babe is only about 4 months, and cutting teeth. Tear staining has been a big problem with her, and I've purchased tear stain remover pads that take her brown face up to a rosey pink- but she absolutely HATES me going near her face with it, and is too busy to let me make her pretty. Haha. She's groomed once every 3 or 4 days depending on what she ends up doing with her pretty coat. I want to wait until she's finished cutting teeth to really worry about tear stains, because I know it'll be less of a hassel to keep up with after that. The only problem is, on top of constant tear staining? We have a Golden Retriever with a HUGE water dish that she likes to jump in. I'll sit in the living room going through the mail for 5 minutes, and I'll talk to her- she'll wander off and come back with a poofy body and her ENTIRE face drenched with that water! So her entire face stains. My question is, are there any products that you trust, and can be satisfied with the results as well? Right now I'm looking for something safe, and potent- to wash her face when she gets into trouble, or the tear stains get unbearable.
> 
> I appreciate any advice. :][/B]


----------



## zippohoney (May 28, 2008)

Angel eyes is a good product to use. I know it has Tylan in it. However, you also take antibiotics when needed. Well, tear stains are usually a yeast infection if it is rust colored or reddish. Use it until her face clears up then don't use it until you need it. Also using a wide ball water bottle will help keep her face from being wet which grows bacteria. Even though she does not like to be wiped, it is a good habit to get into to wipe daily. I use eye drops for dogs that contains boric acid in the ingredients. Use a face comb to get the eye goobers out and then wet with drops, rub with fingers, then blot dry with tissue. The boric acid will also begin to lift the stain that is currently there, but it takes 3 weeks or so. By using it daily you will be ahead of the stains.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait until she finishes teething before being concerned about. Wash her face every day, keep it clean and dry, and wait it out.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It depends on how much staining is occurring. If she is staining really bad, don't wait, do as zippohoney suggests. It takes awhile to grow out if you aren't at least containing it. The key is to keep the face dry. 
Tina


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

I read that adding white cider vinegar to their water (about a teaspoon) can reduce it. It flushes out certain chemicals in the body that make their eyes tear.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (zippohoney @ Jul 24 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610297


> Angel eyes is a good product to use. I know it has Tylan in it. However, you also take antibiotics when needed. Well, tear stains are usually a yeast infection if it is rust colored or reddish. Use it until her face clears up then don't use it until you need it. Also using a wide ball water bottle will help keep her face from being wet which grows bacteria. Even though she does not like to be wiped, it is a good habit to get into to wipe daily. I use eye drops for dogs that contains boric acid in the ingredients. Use a face comb to get the eye goobers out and then wet with drops, rub with fingers, then blot dry with tissue. The boric acid will also begin to lift the stain that is currently there, but it takes 3 weeks or so. By using it daily you will be ahead of the stains.
> 
> [/B]


Antibiotics are for bacteria, not yeast.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: i have tried every thing .my vet says wash out eyes with iteaspoon of boric acid powder per litre of distilled water ,would if he told me were to buy the powdered boric acid??


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 25 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610730


> :wub: i have tried every thing .my vet says wash out eyes with iteaspoon of boric acid powder per litre of distilled water ,would if he told me were to buy the powdered boric acid??[/B]



You can get it on amazon.com


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I am not understanding, boric acid is a poison. Why would it be used on the face?? That just does not seem safe to me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 25 2008, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610761


> I am not understanding, boric acid is a poison. Why would it be used on the face?? That just does not seem safe to me.[/B]



Boric Acid, in very small quantities is not harmful. It is a bacteria and yeast killer.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610768


> QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 25 2008, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610761





> I am not understanding, boric acid is a poison. Why would it be used on the face?? That just does not seem safe to me.[/B]



Boric Acid, in very small quantities is not harmful. It is a bacteria and yeast killer.
[/B][/QUOTE]
if i can get some i will give it a try..i small teaspoon to a litre of boiled or distilled water ..most human eye drops also contain small amounts of boric acid powder.jo


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610768


> QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 25 2008, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610761





> I am not understanding, boric acid is a poison. Why would it be used on the face?? That just does not seem safe to me.[/B]



Boric Acid, in very small quantities is not harmful. It is a bacteria and yeast killer.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for the clarification, i tell you, i learn something new everyday on this forum!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610768


> QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 25 2008, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610761





> I am not understanding, boric acid is a poison. Why would it be used on the face?? That just does not seem safe to me.[/B]



Boric Acid, in very small quantities is not harmful. It is a bacteria and yeast killer.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do u use an eye dropper and put it in the eyes? I was also told Opticlear is a great product to fight the yeast infection, and take up to 3 weeks for the stains to be gone.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE (SalaxBunny @ Jul 24 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610252


> Hi-
> My Gypsy babe is only about 4 months, and cutting teeth. Tear staining has been a big problem with her, and I've purchased tear stain remover pads that take her brown face up to a rosey pink- but she absolutely HATES me going near her face with it, and is too busy to let me make her pretty. Haha. She's groomed once every 3 or 4 days depending on what she ends up doing with her pretty coat. I want to wait until she's finished cutting teeth to really worry about tear stains, because I know it'll be less of a hassel to keep up with after that. The only problem is, on top of constant tear staining? We have a Golden Retriever with a HUGE water dish that she likes to jump in. I'll sit in the living room going through the mail for 5 minutes, and I'll talk to her- she'll wander off and come back with a poofy body and her ENTIRE face drenched with that water! So her entire face stains. My question is, are there any products that you trust, and can be satisfied with the results as well? Right now I'm looking for something safe, and potent- to wash her face when she gets into trouble, or the tear stains get unbearable.
> 
> I appreciate any advice. :][/B]


What kibble do you give him? Some kibble can cause tear stain. Hanzo, my maltese had terrible tear stain before and no matter how often I try to keep his eyes as dry as possible and to clean it everyday, it didn't solve the tear stain problem. Then I started put ACV in his drink and cooked for him, the tear stain was disappeared eventually. I recently alternate between homecooked food and Orijen kibble. I notice Hanzo doesn't has any tear stain problem so far.


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1332_39239.jpg

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1332_47831.jpg

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...3_1332_4971.jpg


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I would not advise using Angel Eyes. You should not use that anyway, while the puppy is cutting teeth. Also, if you look under previous threads people have been finding dogs that were on Angel Eyes have elevated liver enzymes. What I have done with Ava is trim all the stray hairs around her eyes. I use a puppy tearless shampoo on her face frequently - I wash the face with it and wipe around the eyes. I use peroxide on a cotton ball and put it on the stained fur around her muzzle. That helps a lot too. I don't get too worried about the mild staining she still has. It doesn't bother her and if I keep on top of it then the results are better.


----------



## tsali (Jun 20, 2008)

I have purchased it at the super market.QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610736


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 25 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610730





> :wub: i have tried every thing .my vet says wash out eyes with iteaspoon of boric acid powder per litre of distilled water ,would if he told me were to buy the powdered boric acid??[/B]



You can get it on amazon.com
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## brinked (Aug 27, 2008)

you can get boric acid at the dollar store in the pesticide section...its mainly sold to get rid of bugs in homes..costs a dollar for a large container...it got rid of my bugs, well worth the dollar.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

The best is a combination of Angel Eyes and Eye Envy- Eye Envy is the best stuff in the world!!! You will have no more tear stains!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Eye Envy didn't do a thing for Nikki's tear stains and I used it faithfully every day according to the directions.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I find tear staining to be very genetic, but while a puppy is cutting teeth they can tear. Just try and keep the area as dry as possible.


----------



## lazysusan (Jun 6, 2008)

My groomer, who has groomed dogs for over 25 years, told me to wash Winston's face with a tiny amount of baking soda and water. This has been working, but the face should be washed and rinsed well EVERY day sometimes twice a day, after about a week to 10 days his face is really looking good. I had also tried the corn starch and did not have as much success with it.

She also said that allergies will cause tearing, just as in humans, dogs have some allergies too. I know in the winter we didn't have a stain problem.

I will continue to treat with baking soda for a while and let you know how this works. 


Winston's Mom,

Suzie


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

jordan had a problem with tear staining too when he was cutting teeth i would say his tearing started when he was around 4 months old, it started getting really bad and i had tried happy tails eye pack duo to eye envy to angels eyes, and nothing seemed to work!!! his water and food bowls are stainless steel and i fed him all organic and natural dog food and treats so it couldn't have been from additives or such !!!!!so i thought maybe i should try home cooking for him, and so i did i stopped everything no eye stain removers no organic dog foods or treats.......... except for VITALITY duck breast and or chicken breast jerky as forms of treats, and of course flossies but no others... and ever since then with my homecooking i am happy to say he is white all over with no tear stains..... i'm not sure if it was just a coincidence meaning that it truly was just during his cutting teeth time that the tear staining came about and when that phase was over it was over and it had nothing to do with my homecooking but i thought i should tell you just in case it would help you out.... i will never find out now since he wont go near dog food anymore as he has been thoroughly spoiled with home cooked food especially for him :wub: 
hope this helps somehow


----------

